# Are these color mice rare?



## shadowmouse

I'm visiting family out of my home state and have a chance to grab a few of this lady's mice. She has a unique color that I haven't seen before. Looks like a blue merle, to put it in dog terms.

Check them out...
http://www.80stoysale.com/miceadoption.html

What do you think? Are they unique or rare enough warrent hauling them 12 hrs home with me?

It's possible this lady is a member here, but I am not sure. What do you guys think of her mice in general? Please share. Thanks.


----------



## fancyteddy1

I may be wrong, but a lot of those mice don't look too healthy to me. Their fur looks rather scraggly and greasy, and some have big bare patches. That being said, I see there are some merles in there! Because merles are virtually impossible to come by around here, I would consider picking one or two of them, if there are a couple that look healthier than the rest (sleek, flat coat, bright eyes, good weight, active) and then do a good long quarantine when you get them home.

The following are some I would look at out of the bunch;
Photo 2, top middle
Photo 7, the champagne one standing in the middle with pink eyes.
Photo 8, waay down in the right corner
Photo 9 merle in the middle standing by the wheel.

The mice in photos 1, 2, 3, 5 and 6 look pretty rough for wear.. When I choose mice I look at all the ones in the tank, and if there are any that look obviously unhealthy I'll try to stay away from the whole bunch that live with it.


----------



## Frizzle

If merle is something you're interested in, do it. That being said, I and another local in Central Wisconsin have each found a merle at Petco, so is it rare? Not anymore. MI, Kansas, and Ohio all have FMB members who have merles listed on the midwest meetups page, so from which direction would your 12 hour drive to MN be? I wonder if moustress knows her, they're in the same neck of the woods. Maybe shoot her a pm asking if she's bought from her before.

In the text below, it says
"I wean all my mice at 21 days.
At weaning i separate the sexes and then they are kept with groups of same sex mice."
21 days is only 3 weeks, and while I don't feel good about that, idk if it will really impact your purchase.



fancyteddy1 said:


> I may be wrong, but a lot of those mice don't look too healthy to me. Their fur looks rather scraggly and greasy, and some have big bare patches.


I agree with what FT was saying about the rough ones. It's probably the longhair combined with paper bedding & what looks like assorted aged litters being kept together. Here is where I would also be hesitant to buy, despite that these pictures are straight from their adoption page, they did not make much effort (past changing the newspaper) to "glam" up these mice, weed out sick ones, etc... Look at the green wheel, picture 5, it is filthy & the poop is packed in the mesh.

Also remember that "My prized Blue long haired masked roan male." doesn't really mean much, it's just that the owner put's value on him.

Also wanted to point out that not all the mice look merle, some only look pied, so familiarize yourself with the variety so that you can tell the difference. Honestly, I think longhair merles are a bit of a bad idea, judging by these photos, it really muddles the detail of the pattern.


----------



## shadowmouse

I noticed most of things you all pointed out and it got me wondering. I think I'll just hold off. I was just checking to see if there were any folks with English lines near here and stumbled upon this lady. When I saw the blue merle mice I thought they might be super rare.

I'm currently living in Oklahoma, but I'm from MN originally. Back here for a visit. I knew Moustress when we had mice before and was living in St Paul, MN. I could ask her if she has anything available, but I'm not that serious yet. I want to get home and get my whole set-up done before I purchase mice. I like to be prepared. Dragging mice 12 hrs south with 2 children, a dog and a non-pet loving husband doesn't sound super fun. 

Thanks for all your advice. I hope when I'm ready I can find some awesome mice.

If anyone else comes along and wants to add their "2 cents" on merles, then feel free! I'm relearning mouse husbandry and trying to gather more genetics/breeding knowledge. Learning is one of my many addictions.


----------



## shadowmouse

fancyteddy1 said:


> The following are some I would look at out of the bunch;
> Photo 2, top middle
> Photo 7, the champagne one standing in the middle with pink eyes.
> Photo 8, waay down in the right corner
> Photo 9 merle in the middle standing by the wheel.


I must not have the eye for this. Would you mind explaining why you think those are better? Or is that TMI for one post?


----------



## Laigaie

Where in OK? I'm in NW Arkansas, about 30mins from the border. We've also got folks on each end of KS. I've got primarily tans, but some merle, red, angora/texel/splashed c-diluted stuff. The tans, red, and agouti that I've got are all from import or mixed import lines. The angora/texel/splashed stuff is all-American. I've got extra merle and merle carriers right now, if you're wanting to get set up in those. They're originally from a pet shop in MD, but of fairly good quality for pet shop stuff! Hit me up, and if you're on FB, join us at the Midwest Mouse Meetups page so we can keep you apprised of what's available.


----------



## shadowmouse

Wow. Sounds neat. We go through Kansas back and forth from Minnesota. I'm definitely going to join the Midwest group. Thanks!!


----------

